# Any wayward wives willing to do an interview for the DSO podcast?



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Interviews are probably my favorite type of podcast episode to do, and I've had a few guys ask if I knew of any "wayward wives" (wives who committed adultery) because it would be interesting to chat with them and learn more about their background and the genesis of the affair. 

If any ladies would be interested, let me know!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Good luck with that one 😜


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@dadstartingover would you be looking to use voice filters to hide their identity if they didn't want to out themselves and/or their husbands publicly?


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> @dadstartingover would you be looking to use voice filters to hide their identity if they didn't want to out themselves and/or their husbands publicly?


I can do that, for sure.


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

dadstartingover said:


> Interviews are probably my favorite type of podcast episode to do, and I've had a few guys ask if I knew of any "wayward wives" (wives who committed adultery) because it would be interesting to chat with them and learn more about their background and the genesis of the affair.
> 
> If any ladies would be interested, let me know!


I would. I see this is two months old though. Im in South Africa. Time differences. Also, mine was what I considered an exit affair with situation reversal implosion situation, not the classic affair affair. 10 years ago now. How time flies.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

NicoleT said:


> . Also, mine was what I considered an exit affair with situation reversal implosion situation, not the classic affair affair.


I can't speak for DSO, but I would certainly like to hear what a situation reversal implosion situation is and how that differs from an affair affair.


----------



## Goose54 (Feb 11, 2018)

> I see this is *two months old* though. Im in South Africa. *Time differences*.


Damn, I knew we went backwards with this new president but are y’all that far ahead of us now?


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

NicoleT said:


> I would. I see this is two months old though. Im in South Africa. Time differences. Also, mine was what I considered an exit affair with situation reversal implosion situation, not the classic affair affair. 10 years ago now. How time flies.


Shot you a message. Let's chat!


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

Goose54 said:


> Damn, I knew we went backwards with this new president but are y’all that far ahead of us now?


lol, no I just saw the post two months after you wrote it.


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

oldshirt said:


> I can't speak for DSO, but I would certainly like to hear what a situation reversal implosion situation is and how that differs from an affair affair.


By 'classic' I mean I wasnt conducting an ongoing thing bringing a lover to the house or going out after work while my poor fool of a husband did the dishes. I slept with someone else during a breakup which I thought (hoped) was permanent. Trying to move on, that kind of thing. Hubby decided he wanted to try again so I came clean. We should never have gotten back together though. Been suffering fallout since then.


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

NicoleT said:


> By 'classic' I mean I wasnt conducting an ongoing thing bringing a lover to the house or going out after work while my poor fool of a husband did the dishes. I slept with someone else during a breakup which I thought (hoped) was permanent. Trying to move on, that kind of thing. Hubby decided he wanted to try again so I came clean. We should never have gotten back together though. Been suffering fallout since then.


I'm not saying its different. But we were broken up. I was told to **** off on our wedding anniversary. I had just had enough at the time. No excuses. There is no justification. Im weak. I admit it. Having said that I wasnt with the man for the sex. I knew he wanted me but I was really in no condition. After a lot of neglect from my husband I just wanted someone to make me feel special. Stupid. I went along with the sex because it was expected I guess but I didnt come close to enjoying it. Like I was performing outside myself. I felt nothing. Dont expect you to believe that though.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

NicoleT said:


> I'm not saying its different. But we were broken up. I was told to **** off on our wedding anniversary. I had just had enough at the time. No excuses. There is no justification. Im weak. I admit it. Having said that I wasnt with the man for the sex. I knew he wanted me but I was really in no condition. After a lot of neglect from my husband I just wanted someone to make me feel special. Stupid. I went along with the sex because it was expected I guess but I didnt come close to enjoying it. Like I was performing outside myself. I felt nothing. Dont expect you to believe that though.


I believe you. I think stuff like that happens A LOT. 

I personally wouldn’t even consider that an affair. 

Some might consider anything without a final divorce decree in hand an affair, but I don’t.


----------

